
TetzelCoin, a cryptocurrency designed to be a token for forgiveness - pain_perdu
https://tetzelcoin.com
======
dev_throw
Looks promising. Anonymous confessions on the blockchain, and ICO proceeds
used for a great cause (medical debt)!

